# Is my membership renewed?



## kctime (Jan 31, 2016)

Hi, sorry to bug the forum about this. I got emails reminding me that my TUG membership was set to expire at the end of Jan. I followed the link in the email and paid the $15 renewal fee, and got the receipt. (It says order number 4051.) But when I logged into TUG again, I still got a message at the top saying my membership is about to expire. Just want to make sure everything's cool!

Sorry to bug the forum about this, but hadn't heard back from the tug2.net email address after sending a query there, and today is the last day before expiration.


----------



## DaveNV (Jan 31, 2016)

If you log in at Tug2.com, and click the My Tug tab in the top right side of the screen, the drop-down will tell you when your membership expires.

Dave


----------



## TUGBrian (Jan 31, 2016)

we show your membership valid thru 2/2019?

note that the email you submitted your payment from, and the email your membership is under are different...so emails from TUG and such will be going to your yahoo email.

if that is no longer active please click the update email link from the MY TUG dropdown after logging in to http://tug2.com


----------



## kctime (Feb 1, 2016)

Cool, everything looks good. Thanks very much!


----------



## TUGBrian (Feb 1, 2016)

no problem at all, you are most welcome!


----------

